# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Áo khoác lửng khỏe khoắn mùa lạnh

## namnguyen119

*Khi diện áo khoác lửng.Bạn có thể biến hóa với nhiều phong cách khác nhau, khi năng động, cá tính, khi lại dịu dàng, đằm thắm.*

Trong những ngày lạnh, bạn vẫn hoàn toàn có thể diện những kiểu áo khoác hàn quốc, áo vest hàn quốc lửng kiểu dáng hiện đại, điệu đà và đáng yêu.
Xu hướng ao khoac han quoc, ao vest han quoc là gu thời trang chiếm được nhiều tình cảm của giới nữ từ lâu và năm nay đây cũng là một trong những kiểu dáng ít bạn gái bỏ qua bởi phong cách thời trang hàn quốc, thời trang công sở thật trẻ trung, cá tính mà áo khoác lửng mang lại. 
Với áo khoác lửng khi kết hợp cùng váy đầm liền hoặc chân váy sẽ mang lại vẻ đáng yêu, dịu dàng cho bạn gái. Nếu bạn thích sự năng động, cá tính thì hãy thử áo khoác lửng với quần tây, quần jean hay quần bó.

----------


## ngox_nhox

hay hay  :Gossip:

----------


## kimtrungcuong

sao không có ít hình minh họa cho dễ xem nhể

----------


## dung89

mình không hợp mốt lửng

----------

